# domain functional level



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I have a client that has an SBS 2003 server with Windows 2000 workstations. Looking to get them new Windows 7 workstations and Sever 2008 foundation edition. I know I will have to raise the domain functional level on the SBS box in order to DCPROMO the 2008 server. As long as the Windows 2000 boxes are logged on will they still be able to access resources on the SBS server or will it terminate their connection?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

The domain functional level has no impact on the client systems. For SBS 2003, the highest functional level you can go to is Windows 2003 Native. This will be supported on Windows Server 2008 system that you add to the domain as a domain controller. Because of the SBS 2003 server, you won't be able to use any functional level above Windows 2003 Native.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

You can't do any of the above anyway. All SBS editions are limitied to one DC per domain (the SBS server itself). And you can't upgrade them either.
You will need to create a new domain with the 2008 servers in and migrate the data across or do a SBS 2003 to 2008 migration as shown here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/sbs-2008-2003-migration(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

mucker2010 said:


> You can't do any of the above anyway. All SBS editions are limitied to one DC per domain (the SBS server itself). And you can't upgrade them either.
> You will need to create a new domain with the 2008 servers in and migrate the data across or do a SBS 2003 to 2008 migration as shown here http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/sbs-2008-2003-migration(v=ws.10).aspx


That is not true. I have replaced SBS server with other SBS servers and the like while both are domain controllers. SBS servers must hold all the FSMO roles, other than that you can have as many DC's as you want with it. I am well aware once I transfer the FSMO roles away from the SBS box I will have to demote it.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/a9ca8991-cd7d-44c1-930c-fa18d2ebeece/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yep, just learned something new about SBS today. Thanks srhoades! I was always brainwashed that there con only be one DC in a SBS world.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Rockn said:


> Yep, just learned something new about SBS today. Thanks srhoades! I was always brainwashed that there con only be one DC in a SBS world.


Yup me too lol! I stand corrected. Does anyone know if this is new only with adding a 2008 server? i mean does this same procedure work adding a 2003 server to SBS?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Apparently you have been able to do it since SBS server 2000


----------

